# Knitting machine plus handknitting



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone do both hand knitting and machine knitting? I love my hand knitting, but purchased a knitting machine and would like to know if there are any knitters who do both and enjoy both types of knitting.

I won't ever give up handknitting, especially my lace knitting, but would like to knit up fast sweaters for my grandchildren and thought this might be the solution. I would also like to knit simple scarfs and lap blankets for charity and thought this would be the fastest way to do the charity work.

Any thoughts on this...guess I just want the oky-dokey from my friends at KP.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just posted this on the "Main" menu, and thought I would also post it here:

Does anyone do both hand knitting and machine knitting? I love my hand knitting, but purchased a knitting machine and would like to know if there are any knitters who do both and enjoy both types of knitting.

I won't ever give up handknitting, especially my lace knitting, but would like to knit up fast sweaters for my grandchildren and thought this might be the solution. I would also like to knit simple scarfs and lap blankets for charity and thought this would be the fastest way to do the charity work.

Any thoughts on this...guess I just want the oky-dokey from my friends at KP.

Thanks, Deborah


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't do both, but I know several on here do. You cetainly don't need permission. To me, it is two different things. I weave, which is a mechanical way to create material. I knit, which is a hands only way to create material. They are both very valid - just different. (I can't afford to knit that quickly - I'd be buying yarn every week. Besides, it's hard to put a machine in by bag for portability!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't do both, but I know several on here do. You cetainly don't need permission. To me, it is two different things. I weave, which is a mechanical way to create material. I knit, which is a hands only way to create material. They are both very valid - just different. (I can't afford to knit tat quickly - I'd be buying yarn every week. Besides, it's hard to put a machine in by bag for portability!)

Same answer, different location.


----------



## jacquelinea (Sep 3, 2011)

I do both. Machine knitting for me is faster, but more limiting. I enjoy it when I need to finish quickly. I find it a lot more relaxing to hand knit and I feel I can do a lot more with it. I'm glad I have the ability to do both.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I do both and enjoy them equally. Hand knitting is more portable, of course. Funny, how few people know what a knitting machine looks like. I've done a few demos in public and people thought it was some kind of loom 
Dagmar


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a machine, learning to hand knit, and I know how to crochet. I would never consider hand knitting a sweater, it would take too long LOL. I think it depends on what you are making. Just for your info machines can do lace too! There are actually 2 different kinds. One called 'punch lace' which is basically a Fair Isle that uses sewing thread for one of the strands, and a special carriage called a Lace Carriage that does true lace work. Both are pretty! The machines can also do Tuck, and Slip patterns, if they have that function. I guess the only thing I like about hand knitting is sometimes I want to just plop on the couch and can't do the machine there! haha.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's a pic of what punch lace looks like.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi LeAnn,

Thanks for the post. I am up at 5:15 am because I was worried about my recent purchase. I actually purchased two complete Ultimate Sweater Machines for just $125.00 (the seller uses them attached together to make wider afghans and throws, etc.) and I am was so worried that I had made a bad choice that I couldn't sleep. So I got up to see if I could cancel my purchase. Your picture and post have eased my mind and now I am going to wait to get the machine. 

You may not have the same machine that I have, but I was wondering, to keep Stockinette stitch from rolling, can you put a garter border on the outer edges, say for 2-3 stitches. I have never used one before, but was thinking that some needles can be set up to do patterns, so maybe you can do an edging on the pieces.

Also, have seen several posts on using weights to hold down the knitting so the stitches stay on the needles...can I use something around the house like fishing sinkers of washers?

Thanks for any information you can give to me.

Deborah


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I like to knit the back and sleeves of sweaters on my machine in a plain stocking stitch. Then I do the front by hand and use different pattern stitches to make them interesting. If I am knitting something with very little joining I do it all by hand.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I love both.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes I do both, love both! The two can be combined in one item also! On the blankets, just remember the machine stockingette will curl more than a hand knit one, stitches are a little tighter. Most of my machine blankets are pieced, smaller pieces sewen toghther, to combat the curl. Have fun!


----------



## carolgeorge (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Deborah, I in-coperate both hand and machine knitting in my projects - ie Machine knitting for the main body of sweaters ect and welt and cuffs by hand knitting if not happy with the ribbing on the machine .Really enjoy both forms of knitting for different projects. Enjoy Carol


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> Does anyone do both hand knitting and machine knitting? I love my hand knitting, but purchased a knitting machine and would like to know if there are any knitters who do both and enjoy both types of knitting.
> 
> I won't ever give up handknitting, especially my lace knitting, but would like to knit up fast sweaters for my grandchildren and thought this might be the solution. I would also like to knit simple scarfs and lap blankets for charity and thought this would be the fastest way to do the charity work.
> 
> ...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I hand and machine knit. I have three machines but my bulky doesn't have a ribber, so I knit the bodies of my garments then hand knit the ribbing. I also use hand knit patterns and convert them for the machine


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

dawilson53:Good Morning! I have both, so when the mood strikes, I'm ready. :thumbup:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> Hi LeAnn,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I am up at 5:15 am because I was worried about my recent purchase. I actually purchased two complete Ultimate Sweater Machines for just $125.00 (the seller uses them attached together to make wider afghans and throws, etc.) and I am was so worried that I had made a bad choice that I couldn't sleep. So I got up to see if I could cancel my purchase. Your picture and post have eased my mind and now I am going to wait to get the machine.
> 
> ...


I have used all sort of things from around the house. It is best tho if you get at least one set of "official" weights for the knitting then add on to that as there never seems to be enough weights in a set to do a wide piece anyway. 
The garter stitch border is very doable on the Ultimate Knitting machine but it is going to be a hand manipulated thing. One thing that I noticed as I learned to machine knit was that my hand knitting improved greatly and I lost all fear of losing stitches and other knitting fears. I also became much better at reading my knitting. So no fear. Do go slowly and carefully with that machine, lots of people have trouble with it, but also many people do just fine. Above all else Have Fun!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Me.....love them both! But it's very difficult to work a machine when you're traveling! I'm usually doing something else when I'm hand knitting anyway. I do a lot of manipulated stitches so sometimes it's quicker by hand for me. However, on a machine, fairisle and color-work are great, and if I had to knit one color stocking stitch, the machine would be my first choice! 

Don't know why this has posted to another thread!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I enjoy it all when I can; machine knit-learned many techniques on the km, double jacquard recently, hand knit and crochet. Usually keep a project on my knitting needles; right now its another square for my Ishi bag. Learned to knit Continental, was a lifelong thrower. Learned to knit entrelac. Learned Tunisian crochet. A new friend taught me a new,to me, cast on and is going to teach me to hand knit socks; on 3 or 4 dp needles knitting a different style of heel, can't remember the name of it but its not a flap heel or done with short rows or slip st...My first socks! She is a very talented knitter... 
I do have great instructions for knitting beautiful socks and entrelac on my KM but sometimes you just need to hand knit. 
Love it all, Enjoy all you can, not one style of fiber art/craft is cheating over the other, it all works together beautifully


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone...I know now that this is just another addition to the types of needlecrafts that I will be able to work with.

Deborah


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i used to do both but had to give up machine as because i spent so long on machine i now have neck injury.so thanks to hand knitting


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

I do both... I love hand-knitting, but when I need something quick I will use the machine. I made a bag using the machine (stockinette) but put it together by hand, and then crocheted the handle. Very different experiences, and fun. I love the portability of hand-knitting, but using the machine makes it possible for me to sell my work because it didn't take as long.
~ karen


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

As a hand knitter for over 40 years, I developed a repetitive stress injury from it, forcing me to buy a knitting machine.
I also like finer knits so I bought a standard gauge machine (4.5mm) and I have become completely addicted so be careful.
I found the learning curve very steep but the variety of stitches and designs, the ease of designing using the knit leader and/or software and the speed of it all truly dazzles me.
I still handknit in front of the TV but have to limit myself to 20 minutes at a time while I can spend an entire day machine knitting. 
Good Luck and welcome to a new addiction.
Karen Raven


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> Does anyone do both hand knitting and machine knitting? I love my hand knitting, but purchased a knitting machine and would like to know if there are any knitters who do both and enjoy both types of knitting.
> 
> I won't ever give up handknitting, especially my lace knitting, but would like to knit up fast sweaters for my grandchildren and thought this might be the solution. I would also like to knit simple scarfs and lap blankets for charity and thought this would be the fastest way to do the charity work.
> 
> Any thoughts on this...guess I just want the oky-dokey from my friends at KP.


Yes i do both +crochet as i make squares for charity
I bought my std guage machine Still learning , its a steep learning curve 
enjoy it and you will soon catch on


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

I do both, I have been pretty successful at grafting hand knitted patterns for the machine. I sell my items at a craftersw mall, speed is the name of the game. I also enjoy hand knitting, a lot of times I will hand knit an item and then figure out how to put it on the machine. Just got a new knitting book, want to hand knit every item, I guess I'll just pick my favorite and go for it. suzan


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I do both, sometimes on the same garment.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I do both Machine and hand knit. I am started on my hand knit socks !! I have made over 55 afgahns and only have 2 at home. If I had to hand knit my statch, I would have to live to be 778 years old. As it is, my statch supplements the new yarn I use for special gifts and the statch for everyday gifts. My machine knit afgahns all have crochet edges. Most have one varigated and two color strips. 
I have a bulky and a standard. I am having problems with my standard, but I will post later when I can do something with it. You girls will give me so much help, I will be overwhelmed. I am a member of a Knitting Machine Club in Pueblo CO and they are all willing to help too. 
Lots of the ladies in the club do not know how to hand knit. What do you think of that? I was suprised.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I do both also. Usually machine knitting during the day and hand knitting in the evening or while travelling in the car.
I also sew, crochet, rug hook, stain glass, weaving, and water color painting. When we go to Florida for the winter, I usually take a sewing machine and a knitting machine to work on when it is too hot or too cold. 
Most people frown on anything machine knit but I don`t understand why those same people prefer to buy quilts that are machine quilted rather than hand quilted. I do not have an electronic machine so machine knitting is all hand manipulating stitches. In other words, I do not have a machine that I can set up and walk away while it knits. When someone frowns says, Oh that is machine knit I ask them if they sew. They usually do so I ask if they do it by hand or use a machine. What is the difference. You will enjoy your machines but don`t give up the hand knitting. Right now, I am doing shawls - by hand.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I do both and often combine the two, doing part by hand and part by machine. Both are enjoyable and each has its advantages. Welcome to the club!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i do it both ways....i hand knit my ribs, then hang them on my machine needles and knit... sometimes i knit the body of the sweater by a pattern

... and sometimes i knit a yard of fabric straight up... i do this 4 times so i have a piece for front, back, and 2 sleeves... block, dry and then cut out with my knit patterns and serge together... last thing to do for these is the neck rib, which i pick up and do by hand when sweater is together.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I hand knit in the evening with DH for company, or I may crochet. But, I spend all my free time during the day at a knitting machine. I wish I had more free time during the day.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

biltong said:


> I like to knit the back and sleeves of sweaters on my machine in a plain stocking stitch. Then I do the front by hand and use different pattern stitches to make them interesting. If I am knitting something with very little joining I do it all by hand.


I never thought of this. I will have to test it out......when I get free time.


----------



## tana-mom (Jun 15, 2011)

I do both! And I wouldn't give up either one. I love the speed of my machine, but also fine that with the simple machine I have if I want to do anything with a fancy stitch I need to break out the hand needles. I am actually thinking of asking for a better machine for christmas/birthday/anniversary since they all fall very close together  You don't need anyone's permission to do what you enjoy and what fills your "fun" tank! Have fun!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> Hi LeAnn,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I am up at 5:15 am because I was worried about my recent purchase. I actually purchased two complete Ultimate Sweater Machines for just $125.00 (the seller uses them attached together to make wider afghans and throws, etc.) and I am was so worried that I had made a bad choice that I couldn't sleep. So I got up to see if I could cancel my purchase. Your picture and post have eased my mind and now I am going to wait to get the machine.
> 
> ...


I have an ISM Bond machine which is the same as the USM except that I have the newer USM carriage. To keep stockinette from curling, as with hand knitting, you have to reform stitches at the beginning and at the end. In other words, you have to make the stitches knit where the machine does only the purl side. I usually crochet or do a ribbed border either by machine or by hand to prevent the curling. Good luck with your machine.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

I enjoy both. I have 3 Brother knitting machines (1 Bulky Compuknit machine & 2 Compuknit standard machines) and produce items to sell. On one standard machine I knit double jacquard blankets/afghans and on the other standard machine I use the Garter Carriage for knitting different styles of blankets/afghans. The Garter Carriage knits by itself once you program it for your knitting. Most of my hand knitting is done for relaxation & for my two fast growing grandkids. My youngest son (38) has been out of work for 18 months now and I'm teaching him how to use the machines. I'm way past age to retire but can't afford to so I'm hoping I can make some extra money selling my blankets/afghans - then maybe I can retire and just knit!!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I have three knitting machines, and find them fascinating. I also hand knit, crochet, weave and machine embroider. Anything with thread will keep me happy.


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

I haave had the same reaction, I put it like this if I hand knit it it will cost you $200.00+ if I machine knit it it cost $30.00, they shut up and fast. She said it was like cheating. What kind oof rug hooking do you do? Suzan


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I can see that this portion of KP is going to be my first place to go when I have a question with my new Ultimate Sweater machine. I will get it Thursday or Friday in the mail, so just in time for the weekend and to set it up and give it a try. 

I have already watched several youtube videos and have read each of your responses. 

I am going to start with some simple scarves, throws and then it is onto sweaters for my grandsons. 

I will still enjoy my handknitting, but have so much yarn and now I can use it up and "oh my goodness I may have to get more yarn"...oh what a tragedy ....can someone please tell me how to get those smiley faces on my posts....

Take care all and thanks for all the advice.

Deborah


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

You know I just typed in a colon and a parentheses and it automatically went to a smiley...who knew????

Deborah


----------



## lindawing (Oct 3, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> You may not have the same machine that I have, but I was wondering, to keep Stockinette stitch from rolling, can you put a garter border on the outer edges, say for 2-3 stitches. I have never used one before, but was thinking that some needles can be set up to do patterns, so maybe you can do an edging on the pieces.
> 
> Also, have seen several posts on using weights to hold down the knitting so the stitches stay on the needles...can I use something around the house like fishing sinkers of washers?


Hi there! I'm new to this forum, but I can see that I'm going to love it!

I have been a hand-knitter since 1961 (I was in 6th grade). Over the years I've had some wonderful tutors and mentors, and have always loved the art. In later years, I made (and sold) custom sweaters for others, which helped out our family income. After my own kids started coming, I mainly just created for us. My six children have now given us 16 grandchildren, so most of my efforts these days are concentrated on them. :thumbup:

In 2006, I was given enough Christmas money to pay for my Ultimate Sweater Machine! I totally LOVE it. I don't have as much time as I'd like to give to knitting these days, but I usually combine more than one method--including crochet--when making things. Here's one of my latest, which was an afghan for my mom.

As you can see, I did it in panels, since I don't have the machine's extension(s). I don't have the space--wish I did! Then, when it was done, I did a pretty crocheted border. It lays out just fine. This is one of my favorite machine fancy stitches. This particular afghan took me about four days of compiled knitting time (over a week or so) to complete, because I didn't have a good chair in which to sit, and had to get up often, and take long breaks. Most people could probably finish it in far less time--even with the complexity of the pattern.

Weights--I use the weighted hem that comes with the machine. I assume there's one for each extension, but if not, you can buy more from the *Ultimate Sweater Machine site*

For pieces that go past 18" or so, or if I need to divide the knitting for necklines and such, I use the weight system I designed, that my husband put together for me. I have several dowel pieces (assorted lengths) with cup hooks on them on one side (to grab the knitting piece) and more hooks on the other side (to hold weights). He bought me eight lead fishing weights. To ensure that the lead doesn't affect me badly, he dipped them in several coats of exterior enamel. I us paper clips through their small eye, which then hook right to my dowel holders. Alternately, I hook the paper clips right to the knitting project--depending on how much room I have.

You can also buy special weights that hook right into the yarn, from the Bond America site. they also have a good variety of tools to use with the machine--including everything that comes with the original set, and more.

I'm sure you are going to LOVE your new machine. Hopefully the seller is also sending you the video. If not, you may have mine. Just let me know by PM, and send me your address, and I'll send it off to you. I THINK I know right where it is. :-D
.
.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I do both. It's great for charity work to get finished quickly. I will always enjoy hand knitting. I have learned to covert the basic patterns to machine knit. Enjoy!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Your afghan is gorgeous. I love your work. :lol:


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

lindawing

Oh my Gosh, this is so beautiful....I am so excited to get started. 

Now I know that I am hooked and I haven't even started yet...this could be dangerous.

Thanks so much for sharing.

Deborah


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

lindawing said:


> dawilson53 said:
> 
> 
> > You may not have the same machine that I have, but I was wondering, to keep Stockinette stitch from rolling, can you put a garter border on the outer edges, say for 2-3 stitches. I have never used one before, but was thinking that some needles can be set up to do patterns, so maybe you can do an edging on the pieces.
> ...


hi there , i love these panels,and this would also be great for my charity work! did you knit it with wool ? And where could i get the pattern for my KM Please . Beautiful work!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

christine flo said:


> i used to do both but had to give up machine as because i spent so long on machine i now have neck injury.so thanks to hand knitting


I noticed Diana the prolific machine knitter holds the carriage with both hands at once. Wise, I thought.
Good luck


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I think if you have a machine, then you save so much time you can afford to do lots of fiddly stuff to the garment, by hand, such as embroidery and crochet?


----------



## elsiemae (Jun 6, 2011)

You've got my "oky-dokey"!! I can do both and I'm just getting back into knitting after being away from it for a long time. Both are fun but I prefer hand knitting now because for me, it is so much more relaxing. Plus, I'm learning new stitches and the yarns (although much more expensive then they were some years ago) are just scrumptious!!


----------



## elsiemae (Jun 6, 2011)

You've got my "oky-dokey"!! I can do both and I'm just getting back into knitting after being away from it for a long time. Both are fun but I prefer hand knitting now because for me, it is so much more relaxing. Plus, I'm learning new stitches and the yarns (although much more expensive then they were some years ago) are just scrumptious!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

boots said:


> I hand knit in the evening with DH for company, or I may crochet. But, I spend all my free time during the day at a knitting machine. I wish I had more free time during the day.


Same here!

:thumbup:


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

So many wonderful suggestions. I will get the machine in time to "fiddle" with it over the weekend. Can't wait to make something with it 

Looks like I will have endless possibilities ahead of me.

Thanks so much,
Deborah


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> Hi LeAnn,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I am up at 5:15 am because I was worried about my recent purchase. I actually purchased two complete Ultimate Sweater Machines for just $125.00 (the seller uses them attached together to make wider afghans and throws, etc.) and I am was so worried that I had made a bad choice that I couldn't sleep. So I got up to see if I could cancel my purchase. Your picture and post have eased my mind and now I am going to wait to get the machine.
> 
> ...


You can use fishing weights. Just remember that most are made out of lead. I covered mine in polymer clay. I've also used bent forks with weights on them. Read of people using rolled pennies. What ever works! LOL 
On the borders, yes you can use a garter border, crochet border, or you can 'e' wrap the outer end needles as you knit but that slows down the knitting. I had a pattern that called for this on a summer top. If you have a hem on the item it won't curl as badly either. Also steaming it works but it also softens the yarn so for some things, like coats, it doesn't work so well. The only time I've really had a problem with the curling is when I make afghans. But all stockinette curls, even hand knit. 
I'm working on a jacket right now on my Bond. It's the Cabled Fabric Jacket from the Bond-America site. 
If you are going to keep the machines together as one I would suggest getting a board to leave them clamped to. They will bow in the middle from the weight of the machine if you have to move it alot. I bought one of those white fake wood shelves to put mine on. Then if you have to take it down just move the machine with the board and all. That also makes it easy to set up too. If you have to use the kitchen table you can clamp the wood to the table then you don't have to worry about finding a table with a flush edge. I have one of those small 'fashion knitter's from bond too, (got it cheap) that is about the size of one section and I've even put it on my ironing board! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

just so you know, i mounted my plastic machine, not a bond, an LK150, on my ironing board and just left it there, including when i would take it to night school for my machine knitting classes. my board was metal and so too thin to secure the clamps to, so i had to put small blocks of wood under the frame of the board to hold it well. when done for the day, i just took the accessories off into one of those rectangular, 'dual-compartment,' plastic, 'molded handled' cleaning buckets, and folded the ironing board up, knitting machine and all. fasted way to set up machine and work when you only have an hour or two to work...


----------



## lindawing (Oct 3, 2011)

To those who have asked about where the pattern came from, it's entirely my own. I have always loved designing for stitchery even more than I love doing it, and that's a lot! 

I've offered in two answers to PMs, that after 10/17, I should be able to chart the basic pattern for any who would like it. In order not to steal this thread any longer, I'll make a separate one just for that pattern, but I'll come back here and link to it so you all can have it.

I own and manage two Simming forums:

*Neighborly Sims 2*

and

*Neighborly Sims 3*

and am currently right in the middle of recombining the two forums to just Neighborly Sims. I should have that conversion up and running by 10/17, and at that point, I'll type out the handknit process and graph out the USM process. If I can get to it sooner, I will, but don't expect it until that week.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I also do both, although not much on the machine lately. But, I have even combined the two...there are so many creative things to think up!


----------



## lindawing (Oct 3, 2011)

That's me, too. I combine hand knitting, machine knitting, and crochet, all the time. ;-)


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

I also do both, but mostly hand knit. There is a link on KP to make your own weights by using wooden clothes pins and paper clips. Good luck on your new venture.


----------

